# Hummus (Humus)



## yummyrecipe (Jun 6, 2007)

:bouncerobably the best recipe you can find:bounce:

250 g (9 oz) chickpeas, boiled until soft (or use canned) and peeled
4 tablespoons tahini (sesame paste)
1 lemon's juice
6 tablespoons olive oil
300 ml water
1/2 teespoon salt
1/2 teespoon sugar

Garnish:
Olive oil
cayenne pepper or paprika 
1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
1 small pomegranate, peeled and weeded out

Put chickpeas in a food processor; mill until it is smooth and flour-like. Add tahini, lemon juice, olive oil, sugar and salt and mix them. Add water and continue mixing untill it gets a runny consistency (nearly same as tahini).

Pour this mixture on to a flat serving dish, and sprinkle the oil smoothly and the cayenne pepper or paprika, pomegranate grains and parsley decoratively on the top before serving.

Note: If your food processor has not enough capacity, divide all the ingredients in two, then follow same steps for each part. Also if you desire a sourish hummus just add more lemon juice.

Bon Apatite...


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

First recipe for hummous that I've seen that didn't have garlic in it. Has to have garlic for me to think it "best", but taste is in the mouth of the eater.

Here's my recipe: (Note: When I have time I boil the garbanzos with just a little bicarbonate of soda added to help remove the skins)

1 Can Garbanzo beans minus half the can's liquid
3 garlic cloves
1/4 C Lemon juice (some lemons are juicier than others and some are more bitter so you have to taste them first to gage how much to use)
1/4 C Tahini
1/4 C Olive Oil
S&P
dash cayenne
dash cumin 

1. Process the garlic first
2. Garbanzos and 1/2 juice
3. Tahini and olive oil
4. Lemon juice
5. water to right consistency
6. S&P to taste

Serve flat on a platter, sprinkle with cayenne, paprika or a dash of cumin or one or two or all three, add more juice of lemon and olive oil, dip with pita bread.

doc


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I sometimes make my hummus with a little texture, not completely smooth. Sometimes (often) I'll add some toasted sesame seeds to the mixture - adds a nice mouth feel, imo.

AS for garlic, depending on the strength of the cloves, I may mince or chop the garlic and briefly boil it in a little water to lessen some of the intense garlic taste/flavor.

Meyer lemons or sweet lemons can be a nice alternative to regular lemons, depending on taste and the time of year.

A little Spanish smoked paprika can sometimes be nice, whether instead of or in addition to the cumin.

I don't think there's any "best" hummus. It's all so much a matter of personal taste and what else may be served with it. A hot/spicy hummus might be best with mild dishes, etc.

Shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I often use canned chickpeas. I'll pour them in a medium bowl with lots of water and rub them gently in my hand slipping off their skins. The skins are a bit lighter and are easily skimmed away. This improves hummus in my opinion.

And yes, garlic is required.

Phil


----------



## yummyrecipe (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually I dont like garlic so much. Also I think garlic isn't a must in this recipe.
I try my recipes without garlic and lots of ppl like them even garlic-lovers.
I have also garlic recipes for example "Minced Eggplant", I will put them into my new blog.

I wrote "Probably the best recipe you can find", because I saw tones of funny hummus recipes -most are in reputable resources- such as hummus with sunflower oil! It is a disaster for a Mediterranean recipe.

Thanks for your comments,


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hummus can be made in many styles:

*GINGER GARLIC HUMMUS

*1 garlic clove, peeled and minced
1 1-inch long piece of ginger, chopped
2 15-oz cans garbanzo beans, drained (reserve liquid)
1/4 cup cashew butter
3 Tbs rice (or brown rice) vinegar
1 ½ tsp low salt soy sauce
½ tsp chili-garlic sauce
½ tsp freshly ground star anise
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1 scallion, chopped
2 whole star anise (optional)

Finely mince ginger and garlic in food processor. Add beans, 3-Tbs reserved bean liquid, cashew butter, rice vinegar, soy sauce, chili-garlic sauce, and ground star anise. Process to coarse puree. Add cilantro and green onion, process just to mix. Transfer to serving bowl, garnish with whole star anise if desired.

=================================

Hummus can be garnished in numerous ways, including sprinkling parsley, paprika, cumin (popular in Egypt), pine nuts (traditional in Palestinian hummus), tomatoes, cucumber, thinly-sliced onions, sautéed mushrooms, or with whole chickpeas over top before drizzling with olive oil.

An Armenian friend, who was raised in Jerusalem, and whose father was at one time a baker for King Hussein, has her own version of hummus, passed down through her family for several generations. Hummus has been around a long, long time, and there are many, many versions - some with oils other than olive. Hummus has moved from being just a Mediterannean (sp?) dish - I recently saw a Southwestern hummus.

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Scroll down this thread and read the Jane Brody recipe I posted. It's a favorite: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/recip...ong-point.html


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

This recipe was in my hummus collection. I don't recall having ever made it, but it was marked as one to try. Maybe I didn't try it because I couldn't find black garbanzo beans, but I think I may now have a source.

*BLACK GARBANZO BEAN SOUTHWESTERN HUMMUS *

Ingredients 
3 cups cooked Black Garbanzo Beans 
1/2 cup tahini (sesame seed paste) 
1/3 cup fresh lime juice 
2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1/2 cup olive oil 
1/2 cup water 
1 tablespoon minced garlic
2 tablespoon onion, minced 
1 1/2 teaspoons cumin 
1 teaspoon paprika 
1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce, plus 2 tablespoons adobo sauce 
1/2 cup cilantro leaves 
pita or corn tortilla chips for service

Directions 
Cook Black Garbanzo Beans according to package directions, drain and reserve. Combine all remaining ingredients (except for cilantro & pita bread) in food processor and mix well. Add Black Garbanzo Beans and continue to mix until mostly smooth. Add cilantro at the very end and mix for an additional 10 seconds, or until cilantro is coarsely chopped

Shel


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Shel-

That reads like a heckuva hummus recipe. Gonna try it very soon, just with a LOT more garlic. 

Have a Fourth of July party coming up... that will be there.

Mike


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Iposted two hummus recipes. To which are you referring? If the second, which I suspect is the one, do you have a source for black garbanzo beans?

Shel


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Yeah, Shel-
I want to try that. I've got two local stores that have strong "foreign" departments, plus a WF. Any idea what ethnicity, if any, is associated with black garbanzos?

Mike


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Morning, Mike ...

Indian or Pakistani might be your best bet. Here's an on line source. Specialty Black Garbanzo Beans

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

BTW, you might consider using Spanish smoked paprika from La Vera, Spain. Sun dried paprika might be nice as well. I get mine from the local Spanish Table.

The Spanish Table: Peppers & Paprika

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I went to the local Indian grocery which as many different spices. Oh, what wonderful aromas greet you upon entering the store!

This place had two or three black garbanzos. I bought the least expensive bulk beans just because I didn't want to invest in a large bag of an untried product. The large bag had darker beans.

Based on tasting even the lighter beans, I'd suggest not using regular garbanzos. The "black" beans have a decidedly different flavor and texture. None of the black beans I saw were black like the ones in the photo of the previously posted link, but the skins do turn a little darker when soaked or exposed to moisture. Other photos I've seen show the beans as various shades of brown, like these:










Good luck with your quest and with the recipe.

Shel


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Thanks, Shel-
I've got several Paki/Indian places around here, so I'll be looking.
Got some of Penzeys smoked paprika, so that's worth a try.

Mike


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Smoked paprika works very well in this recipe. I used some Spanish paprika "agridulce" from La Vera which is a little hotter than the regular. I also found that, for my taste, a second chipotle worked very well, but, since chipotles will vary in heat, it's probably best to taste and add more if it suits you.

Shel


----------

